# Few pics of my furbabies.



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all gorgeous, are the two long haired persians,


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> they are all gorgeous, are the two long haired persians,


Thanks, yes the two long hairs are persians, Fredo the colourpoint is 8 months old


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice pussies......................
I love the long haird Siamese looking one.......
Georgous.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

awww the 1st and 2nd pic are funny. It's like he's contemplating how to get the top level then sulks about it.  adorable xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

AWW glad to see them all looking fit and healthy now


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww loving the pics Vikki  they all look so lush! Fredo is too damn cutexxxxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovely looks moggies.  One looks just like storm (colin) that adopted next door.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww they are all beautiful


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely pics


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

They are so lovely, Fredo could pout for England, he has grown so much!

Beautiful pics thanks for sharing!

Izzie


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Awwww they are gorgeous....looks like Fredo was posing for the pics...LOL


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW!they are Gorgeous :001_tt1: i especially love the 7th piccy such a laid back poser lol xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Midnight said:


> WOW!they are Gorgeous :001_tt1: i especially love the 7th piccy such a laid back poser lol xx


Thanks Hun, he his a little poser lol, he his the boss cat


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Of Course ! after all he is Black lol :thumbup1: x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Great Piccys Vikki!,.. xxxx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_They are so lovely....

I have that cat activity centre for my two....but I must admit yours looks much better than mine as Treacle chewed all the pom poms off it and the small mice things in the holes...naughty kitten:nonod:_


----------

